# Game of Thrones Character Relationship Map



## TarionzCousin (May 12, 2011)

Ostensibly, this is for HBO's TV Series--so I labelled it as "TV."

The map should show up below, but if not, go here.


----------



## billd91 (May 12, 2011)

That's pretty cool. Useful too for people just getting into the series.


----------



## outofworld (May 12, 2011)

Yes! Really it is very much interesting..


----------



## IronWolf (May 12, 2011)

Very cool!  Sent the link to Mrs. IronWolf to help her out - as she has not read the books.


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2011)

Very neat!


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 14, 2011)

I have read the books, but this doesn't really help me. Before, I wasn't too worried about the relations; now I feel like I am missing something.


----------

